# Trying not to worry....but.....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here I am at my desk at work. How can I get anything done when Ava is being operated on right now!!!

She's being spayed, teeth cleaned and micro chipped.


:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I just can't stand it. I'm sure she'll be fine, but......:w00t:

The clock says 11:35am. I'm trying to wait until noon to call them.....I wish they'd call me......


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub:
Sending you hugs & well wishes for little bug Ava---what a cutie! She is so tiny that it natural to worry about her. Do up-date us when you hear something. I am praying! Kitzi sends her love.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bless your heart, Pat-I know how you feel. Ava is so tiny, I would feel anxious, too. Usually "no news is good news." Hey, go on and call and give us an update on how she is doing. Hang in there:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I completely understand. Ava will be in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery today! Hugs Pat. Keep us posted.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, it's 10 minutes till noon. I just called the vet's office. They must think I'm nuts. :blink:

The girl said "Ava's done, she's fine - you can pick her up after 2 pm" and that was it......plain and simple.....sort of like she was a toy on an assembly line being repaired. 

:blush: Never mind. I am thrilled she's done and that she's ok!!!!! :chili:

Thanks for your well wishes.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay!!!:chili::chili: Give her a kiss from her aunties.:smootch:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear Ava is okay..... :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!! I am soooo glad to hear that she's A-OK!!! Try keeping her in her stroller (I think I recall your having one). I know I am a "broken record" on this but I used mine for Claire's spay and it was a lifesaver. I could roll her to wherever I was and it kept Kallie and Catcher from messing with her. She loved it! I rolled it up to the bed and she slept in it, also.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

ah can't believe teeny Ava was operated on ... glad she's doing well
bet she'll be back to normal in no time


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First thing I did when I woke up this morning was say a little prayer for Ava as I remembered that she was getting spayed today. So glad that the ordeal is over with and that she's goind fine.

I know how relieved you must be too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I am so relieved that Ava's done with the spay and is fine. :smheat: I thought today was the day but didn't see a post on it and thought maybe it was changed. I bet you can't wait to get her. I know that the call was short and sweet but I'd rather hear those words then a big BUT anyday. Means it all went as planned. Little Ava's such a trooper. Love that girl.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I will keep your sweet girl in my thoughts today! Glad to hear she came through everything ok *hugs you both*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear she is ok.  I hope her recovery isn't too hard on her :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, just now seeing this.........so glad she is awake:wub: and you can pick her up and be with her!!! Keep us informed and love on her a little for all of us!!!!:wub: The stroller idea sounds great that Sher did with her baby!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so glad the surgery is over and all went well for your wee little Ava! Will be praying for her quick recovery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Yay!! I am soooo glad to hear that she's A-OK!!! Try keeping her in her stroller (I think I recall your having one). I know I am a "broken record" on this but I used mine for Claire's spay and it was a lifesaver. I could roll her to wherever I was and it kept Kallie and Catcher from messing with her. She loved it! I rolled it up to the bed and she slept in it, also.


:thumbsup: That's a great idea Sher!! I'll either use her tiny stroller or her favorite little carry bag that opens wide on the side so she can walk out easily.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank goodness she came out okay!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear she's okay!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Yay!! I am soooo glad to hear that she's A-OK!!! Try keeping her in her stroller (I think I recall your having one). I know I am a "broken record" on this but I used mine for Claire's spay and it was a lifesaver. I could roll her to wherever I was and it kept Kallie and Catcher from messing with her. She loved it! I rolled it up to the bed and she slept in it, also.


Does she have a stroller, she has double everything for her fluffs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Glad to hear Little Miss Ava is fine. I too put Chloe in the stroller, it
worked great. Give her hugs and kisses from her Auntie in Hawaii.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

So glad to hear little Ava did good.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad she's OK!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that Ava's surgery went well. We wish her a speedy pain free recovery.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so very happy to read that Ava is done with surgery  wishing her a speedy recovery 
hugs
Kat


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Happy to hear she did fine!! I'm sure you'll be spoiling her the next few days-the little girl will need it.:wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that she's fine. It's natural to worry, but then it's a relief to hear everything's OK.
Ava can now look forward to days of extra pampering and kisses.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl. Praying you both have a speedy recovery, Pat.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We're home now. I have the Iris xpen set up for her. She's in her little brown favorite carrier because it has a large zip door opens completely so she can come in and go out. She is sound asleep and I guess she'll be sleeping the rest of the day. 

My when she first saw me at the vet she was looking pretty perky!She was really happy to see me. (and vice versa) :wub: I also have a couple syringes of liquid pain meds in case she needs them.


Thanks for listening to me ramble on.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ava - now you really are a grown-up!!! I can't believe it!! Hunter is happy to hear that your delicate surgery went well and now hopes that you recover without a problem. He asked me to send you these::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - do as I did when my DS was little...you nap when they nap. Take the rest of today to rest yourself. I know how stressed out you must be. Glad Ms. Ava's home and fine and I guess in la la land


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I didn't know that Ava was being operated on today...I am happy to hear that all went well!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

so glad it went well!

I wasn't nervous or worried when my girls were spayed (probably because I was only 11 and 15 at the times!)

But I will be a nervous wreck when Milo gets neutered!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

donnad said:


> I didn't know that Ava was being operated on today...I am happy to hear that all went well!


Donna, I didn't really say much about it. Maybe I was afraid of bad luck??? Anyway, she's home and sleeping soundly. Hopefully she'll be ok tomorrow....rayer:

Thanks again for all the well wishes.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't know Ava was getting spayed either so I was really worried when I saw that she was getting operated on! I'm so glad that it went well and she's okay  :wub: I hope she'll have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

The T's and I are so glad Ava is home and resting comfortably! Poor baby! Be sure to tell her Triniti and Terra say, "Get well soon and let Momma spoil you rotten!"


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

So glad Ava is fine. I will be getting Brooklyn done soon and I am already worrying about it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad she's at home. I bet she's one sleepy little girl.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So glad that Ava is back home and resting. I hope she has a safe and quick recovery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to know she is home safe and sound.:wub: Get better very soon sweet Ava. She is a little trooper!!:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> Yay!! I am soooo glad to hear that she's A-OK!!! Try keeping her in her stroller (I think I recall your having one). I know I am a "broken record" on this but I used mine for Claire's spay and it was a lifesaver. I could roll her to wherever I was and it kept Kallie and Catcher from messing with her. She loved it! I rolled it up to the bed and she slept in it, also.


I did the same thing with Sophia!! I put a comfy blankie in it and she slept all comfy and cozy without being disturbed. It made it so easy to just roll her where ever I needed to be and she could still sleep.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So glad to hear that Ava is home and doing well. I remember being a nervous wreck for Sophie. Annie came home to us the day after her spay so I didn't have the worry about her as much. Thank God!

Linda


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Very relieved to hear that Ava is doing well after her spay.
Please give her a kiss from us!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I'm so glad little Ava did well today and she's home. I hope she continues to do great and you get your nerves settled down! 
Keep us posted and give her hugs from us.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's natural to worry,I think we're more scared than they are...Glad to see little Ava is home. I always worry when they have something as serious as spay,just the thought of cutting on my babies is hard to take. Mine were so excited to see me and slept all the way home and all day. I put them in a fluffy doggie bed and would keep them near the couch so I could keep them near,that night they slept on that little bed next to ours. After a few days they wanted to sleep w/ us.
Extra lovin's and extra kissies made it all better.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Pat, I'm so relieved precious Ava is home, and doing well.

It's always a worry. Give her kissies from Aunty Deb. :smootch:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad Ava is home with you and doing well. I hope her recovery is speedy and complete. You must be tired from worry Pat. Even though everyone says it'll be ok Mommies alway worry. Give Ava kisses from me.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie said to give Ava a gentle hug from him. Glad she came through with flying colors!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm happy to hear Ava is back home with mommy and the crew recovering now. The stroller is great recovery advice. Sweet dreams, Ava. :wub:I hope she rebounds quickly.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear little Ava is doing well. I hope she sleeps through the night for you!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So glad to hear she's back home safe and sound...


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am glad all went well for you.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad all went well and baby Ava is home :wub::wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thinking of sweet little Ava this morning and wondering how she is doing?:wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm happy the procedure is over for you & sweet Ava. :thumbsup: Give her kisses from us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good morning everyone. Ava is still about the same as last night. I left her in her little carrier in the Iris pen last night and she didn't complain. Actually I got up about three times to check on her during the night. And the last time I even tried to put some honey into her mouth to keep her suger up because she hasn't eaten in so long. She didn't make a peep all night long. I think she's afraid to move! 

This morning Stan brought her upstairs and put her in bed with me and she was shivering with pain (why didn't he just pick up her carrier with her in it?! :angry:. But she settled in next to me, calmed down and went back to sleep. 

It looks like she ate a few morsels of kibble during the night.

I just now put her back down in the pen onto the pee pee pad and she just walked back into her carrier and went to sleep again. She hasn't peed in 24 hours now...but she seems ok so i'm not worried about her. 

Stan is upset that I'm not letting her out of the pen to be free. :blink: What's with men anyway??????:smilie_tischkante: I swear they are from a different planet!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

:tenderat, So glad Ava is okay and home with you. Not to worry she will be peeing and pooping in no time, maybe by the time you see this message. Remember that women are more motherly than men its their nature they don't nurture. Kisses from me and Max:Flowers 2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh geeze....I'm kind of glad I didn't see this yesterday. I would have been so worried about wee Ava getting spayed. How is she this evening? I've been meaning to schedule Callie's spay but I'll be honest...I'm really scared. It needs to be done so I'll call and schedule an appt. this week....or maybe next week.

Give Miss Ava some gentle hugs and kisses for me. I adore that girl and it makes my heart sad to hear she's not her spunky little self.


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

How old is Ava and how much does she weigh? I have a 3.89 lb little girl and she is
14 months old and the vet doesn't want to spay her until she puts on more weight.

Glad to hear everything went well


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I just saw this. It had sounded like Ava was doing so well early on
and ate and went on the pee pad. Didn't know she isn't perking up. I remember some people posting that after spays and neuters that their dogs would keep sitting down or not move at all. Sounds like it might be what's going on with Ava. What has your vet said? Is she any better now? Eating? Pooing? I'm praying she's doing better. (((HUGS)))




The A Team said:


> Good morning everyone. Ava is still about the same as last night. I left her in her little carrier in the Iris pen last night and she didn't complain. Actually I got up about three times to check on her during the night. And the last time I even tried to put some honey into her mouth to keep her suger up because she hasn't eaten in so long. She didn't make a peep all night long. I think she's afraid to move!
> 
> This morning Stan brought her upstairs and put her in bed with me and she was shivering with pain (why didn't he just pick up her carrier with her in it?! :angry:. But she settled in next to me, calmed down and went back to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------

